# Montreal Guitar Show - Pics



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well it`s been fairly wet during our visit to Montreal. Sunny this morning but thats the first sunshine we have seen since Thursday. The guitar show itself has been a huge hit. Big turn-out this year. I will be posting some pictures tonight. Any other members attend this year?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Jazz Fest*

Weather could have been better, rained on and off up until Sunday. Here is a shot of one of the many stages around town.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Guitar Show*

The show was held at the Palais des congres de Montreal this year and was very well layed out. Perfect venue for this kind of thing. Electric guitar room on one side and across the hall was the acoustic section.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Pete Swanson - Dagmar Guitars*

One of my favorites at the show. Pete Swanson from Niagara On The Lake with three of his guitars on display. Pete is a self taught luthier with some very unique designs. All one off creations. You can check his site out at www.dagmarcustomguitars.com


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Brian Kingston*

The picture does not do justice to this work. Fabulous guitars from Brian Kingston. That chocolate brown had me reaching for my Visa card until Marnie pulled me away. www.bckingston.com


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Jean-Yves Alquier*

This builder from France does some fine work. This one in particular. His specialty is concert classical guitars. This jazz model was built for the show.

www.alquier-guitar.com


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Ken Parker*

A little something different from Ken Parker


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Sucks i could'nt go. I wonder why everyone is crammed into a single room?. small Boot would be better i think. more private for each builder.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

al3d said:


> Sucks i could'nt go. I wonder why everyone is crammed into a single room?. small Boot would be better i think. more private for each builder.


The general area is pretty busy but they have all kinds of places in there that you can go and chat with a builder. Plus, they have many private sound booths set up for you to try out the guitars.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> One of my favorites at the show. Pete Swanson from Niagara On The Lake with three of his guitars on display. Pete is a self taught luthier with some very unique designs. All one off creations. You can check his site out at www.dagmarcustomguitars.com


I would love one of these! :bow:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Teye Guitars*

Here is some intricate work from Teye www.teye-guitars.com been building since the 70's


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Juha Ruokangas*

Some real nice stuff at this table. Company was founded in 1995. Builds about 100 guitars a year. Some unique materials in use such as Arctic Birch, moose shin bone. www.ruokangas.com


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Nik Huber*

One of a few German builders on hand. Nik Huber. www.nikhuber-guitars.com


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Peter Malinoski*

Some pretty funky stuff from Peter. www.petermalinoskiart.com


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Why is there nothing like that here in Toronto? I would think there are certainly enough guitar aficianodos to support it!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Sigmund Johannessen*

A Norwegien now living in Canada. Making some fine instruments. www.summitguitars.com


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Some pretty funky stuff from Peter. www.petermalinoskiart.com


Cool look like Flintstone era guitars .


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Why is there nothing like that here in Toronto? I would think there are certainly enough guitar aficianodos to support it!


Yes and a goodly amount of world class builders & collectors ,in and around Toronto!


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

overdriver said:


> Yes and a goodly amount of world class builders & collectors ,in and around Toronto!


Yes, but do you have a renowned music festival to piggyback on?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

WarrenG said:


> Yes, but do you have a renowned music festival to piggyback on?


That helps a lot. It would be a huge undertaking to organize such a thing from scratch, and certainly not cheap. Would be nice though.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Great thread !!!! kksjurlofu

thanks for this. Any more pix ?!?!?!?! 
I missed the show by a day kqoct Damn it !!!
I've had a Ruokangus and a Huber so I know how good they are. But there are many other builders I'd love to check out.

cheers
Pete


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I went all three days. Some of the mini-concerts scheduled throughout the day were a lot of fun. At times it seemed like all of the world-class luthiers were there, even Bob Benedetto himself. My favorite guitar in the whole show was a Oskar Graf archtop.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There's a nice walk-about video of it on the 12th Fret site.

http://www.12fret.com/new/Montreal_Guitar_Show_2009_pg.html

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I was able to go last year, but felt kind of out of place... Wish I could have made it this year now that there was a much larger electric show.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

kksjur

That was alot of beautiful guitars.
I had no idea people were making things like this.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Stonesy said:


> kksjur
> 
> That was alot of beautiful guitars.
> I had no idea people were making things like this.


I'm not surprised. People often react with surprise when I tell them about my guitars because they simply aren't aware it's possible to have them custom made, small shop made, personalized, etc. In my opinion, the factories are *SO* conservative in design and marketing, and though some of mine are pretty conservative outwardly, there are lots of very unique things about them.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Mooh said:


> There's a nice walk-about video of it on the 12th Fret site.
> 
> http://www.12fret.com/new/Montreal_Guitar_Show_2009_pg.html
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


You beat me to it Mooh. I was just going to post this. :smile:


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Some real nice stuff at this table. Company was founded in 1995. Builds about 100 guitars a year. Some unique materials in use such as Arctic Birch, moose shin bone. www.ruokangas.com


Oooohhh!! Such a tease! My Ruokangas Duke Deluxe should be done in a couple months - starting to get excited. :rockon2:

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lots of cool stuff there-



GuitarsCanada said:


> One of my favorites at the show. Pete Swanson from Niagara On The Lake with three of his guitars on display. Pete is a self taught luthier with some very unique designs. All one off creations. You can check his site out at www.dagmarcustomguitars.com


Like ne1roc I would love one of these.



GuitarsCanada said:


> The picture does not do justice to this work. Fabulous guitars from Brian Kingston. That chocolate brown had me reaching for my Visa card until Marnie pulled me away. www.bckingston.com


I'd have the same reaction as you did. And probably the same result as well.



GuitarsCanada said:


> This builder from France does some fine work. This one in particular. His specialty is concert classical guitars. This jazz model was built for the show.
> 
> www.alquier-guitar.com


Interesting variation--I wonder what it would feel like to play.


----------



## ampjunkie (Jul 30, 2009)

Some guitars from the show ...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/funkyguitarsanddrums/sets/72157622129671238/show/


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for that. Pretty cool.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i really wanted to go - hopefully I can make it next year!

thanks for the pics


----------

